# Eigenartigen Anruf bekommen 015775610429 achtung



## futchidah (30 September 2008)

Hallo an alle.

Habe gerade einen anruf von einer Freundin erhalten die sich wunderte über eine Computerstimmen mit dem alten bekannten Inhalt...Twingo oder 10.000 euro gewonnen. 

Hier die neue angebliche Handynummer 0157 756 10 429.  (  015775610429 ) 

MfG

futchidah


----------



## Wattestäbchen (30 September 2008)

*AW: Eigenartigen Anruf bekommen*

Bitte melden Sie das umgehend an die zuständige Bundesnetzagentur. Ich verspreche Ihnen, dass dort getan wird, was getan werden kann. Senden Sie eine Mail mit Ihren Daten (oder denen der Freundiun) und einer Beschreibung des Vorganges an
rufnummernmissbrauch[@]bnetza.de

Vielen Dank.


----------



## futchidah (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eigenartigen Anruf bekommen*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Bitte melden Sie das umgehend an die zuständige Bundesnetzagentur. Ich verspreche Ihnen, dass dort getan wird, was getan werden kann. Senden Sie eine Mail mit Ihren Daten (oder denen der Freundiun) und einer Beschreibung des Vorganges an
> rufnummernmissbrauch[@]bnetza.de
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Ich habe auch zu danken. mich kotzen solche Firmen einfach nur an. Wenn die nichts anständiges gelernt haben sollen die in den Steinbruch gehen. Steine kloppen. :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eigenartigen Anruf bekommen*

Hallo,
meine Oma hat vor ein paar Tagen den selben anruf bekommen.
Allerdings hat sie zurück gerufen, einige Fragen beantwortet und sollte ihre Adresse dort hin schicken, zusammen mit einem Passwort, das sie bekommen hat !
Was passiert dort nun mit der Adresse ?
Was hat sie nun  zu erwarten, oder soll bzw. kann sie machen ?
MfG


----------



## Wattestäbchen (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eigenartigen Anruf bekommen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was passiert dort nun mit der Adresse ?


Es könnte passieren, dass das Werbeaufkommen steigt, obwohl das eigentlich nicht passieren dürfte.


> was kann sie machen ?


Falls die angerufene 0900-Nummer bekannt ist: Eine Meldung des Vorganges unter Angabe der persönlichen Daten an die zuständige Behörde. Das ist in Deutschland die Bundesnetzagentur, die Maßnahmen gegen die Firma ergreifen kann. Sie können eine Meldung per Mail machen, an rufnummernmissbrauch[@]bnetza.de

Es ist möglich, dass die Bundesnetzagentur ein "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" verhängt. Das würde bedeuten, dass aufgelaufene Gebühren nicht abgerechnet werden dürfen. Falls die angerufene Nummer nicht bekannt ist, benötigen Sie dringend einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis (den sollten Sie umgehend rückwirkend beantragen). Darauf können Sie dann die Nummer erkennen.

Ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot wird ggf. auf den Seiten der Bundesnetzagentur bekannt gegeben. Sollte dennoch eine Rechnungslegung erfolgen, ist die Bundesnetzagentur davon in Kenntnis zu setzen.

Die zahlreichen wirkungsvollen Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur können Sie hier sehen
Bundesnetzagentur | Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen

Weitere Informationen können Sie direkt bei der Bundesnetzagentur erhalten oder - quasi auf dem kurzen Dienstweg - auch hier in diesem Forum.


----------



## Verlierer100 (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eigenartigen Anruf bekommen*

Mir ist auch so etwas ähnliches passiert.

ich wurde vor ein paar Wochen mit unterdrückter Ruf Nr. angerufen und habe von einem Band Gehört das ich doch endlich meinen Gewinn abrufen soll.
dazu musste ich nur die 11885 anrufen und als Kennwort Gewinnspiel angeben,
nach etwa 1 Min habe ich gemerkt das nur die Leitung besetzt gehalten werden sollte ( Band über angebliche Unordnung auf dem Schreibtisch )
und daher die Verbindung getrennt.

jetzt meine Frage:

Wie hoch wird wohl die zu erwartende Rechnung ausfallen und ist es überhaupt sinnvoll sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ?

Ps Hatte Wirklich bei einen Fotowettbewerb mitgemacht und bin deshalb darauf Reingefallen 

MfG.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2008)

*015775610429 achtung*

Glücksspielhotline, ahbe eben einen Anruf mit dieser Nummer bekommen, da ich immer vorsichtig bin bei fremden Nummern am Samstag auf einem Geschäftshandy habe ich kurz gegoogelt und siehe da... es ist eine Glücksspielhotline !

Meine Meldung an '[email protected]' ging sofort raus.

Gut, dass es solche Foren gibt !

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2008)

*AW: Eigenartigen Anruf bekommen 015775610429 achtung*



futchidah schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> 
> Habe gerade einen anruf von einer Freundin erhalten die sich wunderte über eine Computerstimmen mit dem alten bekannten Inhalt...Twingo oder 10.000 euro gewonnen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,von dieser Nr hat mein Freund auch einen Anruf gehabt auf seinem Handy aber in abwesenheit.Habe ihn sofort informiert das es Betrüger sind.Haben die nix besseres zutun!?
Hoffentlich unternehmen die was von der Rufnummerzentrale gegen sie was und bekommen ihre Strafe dafür...


----------

